# Scott 29er Demo at Nassahegan this Sat 9-2



## skidmarks (May 1, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Have you ever wondered what all the buzz about 29ers is about? To be honest I haven't even taken one  on a true test ride myself but this Saturday I hope find out. 

Here's your chance to try out a Scott 29er Scale or Spark on some of the area's most epic single track. We'll have approx 10 bikes in our fleet sizes S,M,L, and XL The bikes we'll be demoing will include the Spark 29er Elite, Scale 29er Elite, and the29er Spark Expert Carbon. Jon Regan will be available to show us newbies around his favorite trails.

First come, first served. We'd like to get as many people on the bikes as possible so plan on an hour ride time per bike.

http://www.crankfire.com/gps/waypoint/213/burlington_soccer_fields


----------



## MR. evil (May 1, 2012)

Are any of the demo bikes full suspension? Really interested in trying out an FS 29r


----------



## skidmarks (May 1, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Are any of the demo bikes full suspension? Really interested in trying out an FS 29r



Yes the Scott Spark 29er is full suspension


----------



## bvibert (May 3, 2012)

I'll be there.  Who else is going??


----------



## MR. evil (May 3, 2012)

Can't make it. We  Promised my our niece we would attend her dance recital :-(


----------



## o3jeff (May 4, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I'll be there.  Who else is going??



What time you going? Maybe I'll try riding in the woods.


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2012)

I'll be there for 9am


----------



## o3jeff (May 4, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I'll be there for 9am



Looks like I'll meet you there. Will you be riding after the demo so I know if I should bring a bike.


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2012)

I'm planning on a decent ride, whether its part of the demo or not I don't know. I'm bringing my own bike.


----------



## o3jeff (May 4, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I'm planning on a decent ride, whether its part of the demo or not I don't know. I'm bringing my own bike.



Ok, don't forget the camera!


----------



## severine (May 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like I'll meet you there. Will you be riding after the demo so I know if I should bring a bike.



Nooooooooo! I was planning on riding at White Memorial this weekend, thereby beating you to the woods! :uzi:


----------



## o3jeff (May 4, 2012)

severine said:


> Nooooooooo! I was planning on riding at White Memorial this weekend, thereby beating you to the woods! :uzi:



It's still 12 hours away....


----------

